# build obs-studio from sources,error: X Error: GLXBadFBConfig



## david.fan (Dec 3, 2015)

[david@bogon build]$ obs
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Default.qss
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Default.qss
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/license/gplv2.txt
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs/obs-studio/license/gplv2.txt
info: Processor: 2 logical cores
info: Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5257U CPU @ 2.70GHz
info: Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5257U CPU @ 2.70GHz
info: Physical Memory: 1984MB Total
info: Kernel Version: Linux 4.2.6-200.fc22.x86_64
info: Distribution: Fedora 22
QObject::connect: invalid null parameter
info: OBS 0.0.1 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 44100
    speakers:        2
    buffering (ms):  1000
error: X Error: GLXBadFBConfig
error: Failed to create OpenGL context.
error: Failed to create context!
error: device_create (GL) failed
error: Failed to initialize video:  Unspecified error
info: Freeing OBS context data
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 1476.67 ms
info:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 4.998 ms
info:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 2.479 ms
info:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 160.338 ms
info:    ┣obs_startup: 2.169 ms
info:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 82.234 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.371 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.13 ms
info:      ┗OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 80.652 ms
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.085 ms, median=0.159 ms, max=1.838 ms, 99th percentile=1.838 ms, 100% below 25 ms
info: audio_thread(Audio): min=0.005 ms, median=0.009 ms, max=0.027 ms, 99th percentile=0.027 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.189 ms, median=25.967 ms, max=27.1 ms, 23.913% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 76.087% higher)
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 124


----------



## david.fan (Dec 3, 2015)

in a vmware feodra
[david@bogon build]$ glxinfo|grep direct
direct rendering: Yes
[david@bogon build]$ glxinfo
...
OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on SVGA3D; build: RELEASE;  
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 10.6.9 (git-8957b69)
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20


----------



## david.fan (Dec 3, 2015)

glxgears


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 3, 2015)

OBS requires OpenGL 3.2 to run. You only seem to have version 2.1.


----------



## david.fan (Dec 7, 2015)

thank u!


dodgepong said:


> OBS requires OpenGL 3.2 to run. You only seem to have version 2.1.


----------

